# Trying out some soap packaging...



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Tabitha (Apr 1, 2009)

That is what I call the total package! I ordered a bunch of charns from ebay  a few days ago & plan to use them on bottle necks w/ ribbon.


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

I do that too, Tabitha.  It looks pretty cool.  You can find a lot of great deals on ebay for charms.


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

What's the deal with all the "soap" words being turned to "soup"?  LOL!!  
I've been away a few days.  Clearly, I've missed something!  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm in AWE.  

I love to drool over pretty packaging!


----------



## digit (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful presentation!!!

Digit


----------



## carolynp (Apr 1, 2009)

Lovely .... How much do you sell them for?


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you.  I'm selling my soaps for $5.00.


----------



## heartsong (Apr 1, 2009)

*x*

:shock:  NICE JOB!!!  :shock: 

LOVE the double ribbon ties!  VERY chic and upscale.

great job!

monet


----------



## MsBien (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, very elegant looking.


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  I can always look to you for confidence to get it out there.  It's tough to find a pretty but cost effective packaging.  Cigar wraps made me want to commit violent acts of murder, so a box was the alternative. I'd love to see YOUR packaging too.  You all have such amazing and creative ideas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

The whole package is to die for. Way to go!!!!
LJA  do you mind me asking where you got the boxes? It seems I make very strange size soaps ,something like that might just work for me.

TIA 
Kitn

edited cause I messed up.lol


----------



## Lindy (Apr 1, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic packaging!!!  So elegant and very upscale - I can so see them given as a gift just like that!  I've been thinking of something similar for gift packaging - I haven't developed it yet but I am certainly inspired by what I see you've done!!!


----------



## LJA (Apr 1, 2009)

Not at all, Kitn.  I got them from Papermart.com.  I believe they are 4x4x2.  It comes out to something like 23 cents a box with the shipping added in for me.   My soaps tend to be more on the square side so these are perfect for me.

If you can't find them, I'll try to dig up a direct link for ya.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

thank you so much I truly appreciate the info..Off to shop I am..


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 1, 2009)

Woah!  Sexay!!!


----------



## rszuba (Apr 2, 2009)

very,very, classy!


----------



## andreabadgley (Apr 2, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Thank you.  I'm selling my soaps for $5.00.



WOW!  How are you able to sell your soaps for $5.00 with all that gorgeous packaging?  Between boxes, labels, stickers, ribbons, and charms, PLUS the soap, I'm amazed that you can sell them at such a great price!


----------



## LJA (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, as I said....this is a trial run.  LOL!  It takes getting in touch with your inner skinflint and really scrounging for the bargains.  It may prove to be counterproductive in the end, but when I ask myself what makes me buy things, pretty packaging is always right up there.  If nothing else, it catches your eye over other things.


----------



## honor435 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great, i would buy it!


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 4, 2009)

Terrific packaging


----------

